# Did the breeder perhaps give me a ram instead of the wether I reserved



## abooth (May 31, 2010)

Ok guys I really hope my photos uploaded properly.  I am  seeing a huge difference in the size of the scrotums on my two wethers.  I think one may be a ram and I would like your input about this.  If I have a ram I will be excited.  The breeder registered both lambs.  I could not afford a ram they were twice the price of the wethers.  Here are shots of the two wethers side by side and a single shot of the "package" in question.  I feel really stupid but could the breeder have made this mistake?  I handled the one that is clearly wethered at the farm when we picked them up.  Then they just loaded the other one up for me and I didn't really look him over as closely.  Obviously. lol


----------



## goodhors (May 31, 2010)

I would check him, see if he is banded above the "package".  Could be he is banded, just hasn't fallen off yet.

Does his ear tag match his papers?  My cow's RFID tag number is on her papers, not sure how sheep do their paperwork.  Have to think papers on a wether are not going to do much for you, unless they have classes at shows for fleece?


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (May 31, 2010)

Now I'm wondering something. If you buy an animal that was JUST banded, I wonder if you could remove the band and have an unwethered animal?  

I'm sure that's not quite ethical though -- say perhaps if the animal wasn't quality enough to sire offspring and the breeder didn't want the progeny reflecting badly on his farm name. 

If the lack of quality is not the reason for banding though I would wonder if it's possible to unband them?  Just wondering ...


----------



## abooth (May 31, 2010)

the papers definitely match the tag.  that is the first thing i checked.  she had said she took them to the vet to be wethered.  she said they were cut not banded.  definitely no band.  i guess i got a good deal.  though now i need to look up about handling a ram.  i am totally new at this.  i am a horse person and vet tech but have no sheep experience.  thanks for your help.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 1, 2010)

abooth said:
			
		

> she said they were cut not banded.  definitely no band.


I don't know about sheep specifically, but I can tell you that in horses, a newly-cut gelding frequently has so much swelling in the scrotum that it *looks* like there's still family jewels in there. When the swelling goes down the scrotum starts looking empty and contracts up.

If you can handle these sheep at all, you should be able to feel whether the scrotum is full of a) just generalized swelling or b) two distinct testicles (or as my young sons call them, "tentacles" lol)

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## abooth (Jun 1, 2010)

have fun   thats kinda funny.  I will check it out and let you know.  Thanks again for checking in and offering advice.


----------



## patandchickens (Jun 1, 2010)

abooth said:
			
		

> have fun   thats kinda funny.


ROTFL - I should pay more attention to what I write just before my standard 'good luck have fun', shouldn't I! 




Pat


----------



## Henrietta23 (Jun 1, 2010)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> abooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My son calls them that too!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 1, 2010)

Ooh! Southdowns!!!     Love me some Southdowns!

Can you catch the lamb and feel for testicles?  Either it's a large cod (the scrotum minus the testicles) after cutting or they banded.


----------



## abooth (Jun 7, 2010)

Well I have come to a conclusion about the lamb with the help of a vet.  He is a wether and the size is due to an infection/swelling/edema  from his castration.  I have to start him on antibiotics.  He had a fever of 105.1 today!  A little scary for the new shepherd.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 7, 2010)

That's too bad!  I'd rather it had been the other reason....did the vet say that it was due to being banded vs. being cut?  

The reason I would like to know is that I plan to use the bands and am wondering if your vet preferred one method over another in regards to infection potential.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jun 8, 2010)

That's too bad about the infection.  




Beekissed, I'm not sure about her specific case, but we used to successfully cut 50+ lambs per year and we didn't have any issues with infection or problems from cutting.  I personally prefer cutting, because I think they recover quicker, however the past few lambs I've banded, simply because I'm not sure if my hubby would hold them for me while I do it.    Also, if you're keeping the lambs for meat, you don't even have to band.  As long as you process them before their hormones really start kicking in.  I'd say 6 months is a good cut-off.  If you wanted to keep them longer, I'd go ahead and castrate.  

I have a ewe due around the same time as yours (June 22) and if she has a ram lamb I'll castrate with the cutting method and show you a video if you want.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 8, 2010)

We have done a number of ram lambs with the banding method, they all were fine, had no problems at all.  

We prefer the banding because it doesn't open the skin for infections, or to flies if weather warms up early.  Ours don't seem to notice it, after the first few minutes, just want to be with the other lambs.  They run, eat, play just like the non-banded lambs.  

Haven't heard of any problems with other folks lambs after banding either.

Wonder what the Vet said caused the problem, specifically?

Hope the lamb makes it, some have no will to live, while others come thru illness without even slowing down.  I would call the breeder immediately, tell him there is a problem.  He will also want to know the cause of problem from the Vet.  You may be able to get a refund if lamb doesn't make it.


----------



## Beekissed (Jun 8, 2010)

Aggie, I have the banding equipment already and had planned to band, but am open to cutting if it is a better option.  If I want to run my lambs with my ewes, which is pretty much how I need to do it here, I would have to band or cut my boys.  I would prefer not to do either but I guess it would depend on my breeding schedule.  

Since these sheep don't need tails docked, I like the idea of not castrating also....no pain.  I don't plan to tag either.  My original breeder has a buyer that buys his lambs and sells them in large lots that do not require ear tags, just lot numbers.  I intend to sell mine along with his.  

So...with this ram lamb that has the infection in his scrotal sac...did the vet open the bottom to allow for drainage of this fluid?  I'm curious about this problem....how about an update?


----------



## abooth (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey all I have a little update about my little lambs situation.  I contacted the breeder and included the photos of how he looked the day I got him home.  She was wonderful.  She said this has never happened before to her and has volunteered to pay the vet bills associated with fixing him up.  The vet that looked at him was an equine vet that is a friend of mine.  She says castration infections are fairly common and said most sheeple use the bands.  She did not say one method was better than the other.  So I am waiting for an e-mail so I can ccontact her vet to see if s/he will look at the little guy.  PS his condition has deteriorated a bit and still has a fever.  On the flip side my sheep handling skills are developing rather quickly because I have to catch and restrain him 2x a day, give him injections, handle his scrotum and take his temp...holy education.


----------

